# Doe can't pee need help asap



## Feo (May 16, 2018)

Hey, I have a 3 year old nubian  doe who had triplets in late March. She is frothing at the mouth and was chucking up cud. She keeps squatting and trying to pee, and gets a little out but then screams in pain (I think). She is basically no grain or hay just on grass/forage. She hasn't pooped in a while either. She wont eat or drink. Any help? Hoping to get an anwser really soon!


----------



## Feo (May 16, 2018)

Also her temp is 101.3


----------



## Southern by choice (May 16, 2018)

Vet immediately.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 16, 2018)

Agree! Vet!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 16, 2018)

X3!


----------



## Feo (May 17, 2018)

Thanks. I did go to the vet and said they don't know what's wrong, but she seems to be recovering. As an unrelated question, my doe just had a long birth (very long story) but she keeps peeing blood. Is that Ok?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 17, 2018)

Are you sure she is peeing blood? Or does she has discharge that is mixing with the urine?


----------

